
Amazon RDS – PostgreSQL 9.5 rolling out - EspadaV9
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=222676&tstart=0&messageID=713024#712946
======
spacemanmatt
I hope AWS addresses the pervasive concern in the comments: 3 months to
deliver 9.5 in the cloud hurt.

